# i want to setup wireless connection in windows me,how can i?



## sunfun1 (May 8, 2007)

hi
i want to setup wireless connection in windows me.but i dont find the link or icon to set it up.i have d-links dwl g650 airplus extreme pcmcia card and a ut starcom wifi adsl modem.with windows me installed at armada e500.
i m trying for the last six days to run the wifi connection but not succeded.
help me
thanks in advance


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

first thing make sure the adapter is seen

start>
control panel>
system>
device manager tab>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

is you wireless adapter listed ???

also any ! X or ?

-------------------------------------------
if that OK then 

right clcik on my network places
properties
high light tcp/ip for your wireless card
properties
IP 
should be obtain automatically
dns
disable DNS

--------------------------
now you should also have installed some wireless software which came with the adapter to manage the connection


----------



## sunfun1 (May 8, 2007)

hi
i can see the d-link dwl g650 wireless card installed in the network adapters list under device manager,and all the things mentioned by u r correct there.what next?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so do you have wireless adapter software installed ???

so you can view wireless netwroks


----------



## sunfun1 (May 8, 2007)

hi
wireless adapters installed and intel's minipci networkcard is also installed and i can see it in the network adapters list.
but in windows ME i cannot see any connection link.
thank u


----------

